# Any short face hair cuts?



## Snow White

I have finally just about grown out romo's hair to be able to put up in a cute top knot which I love. He gives me the hardest time w/putting it up though. I am very seriously considering cutting his face down short again. I hate to do it b/c I remember I didn't like the look as much but I'd rather do it than have his hair hanging down his face all day long. The only time I can put it up is when he is asleep on my lap and I do it quick. He is so good about me washing his eyes and face twice a day but when it comes to putting in the top knot forget it! Treats don't work either. 

Does anyone have a pic of yours with face cut down short? I am wondering if I can even just cut the top of his head and around his eyes but keep his muzzle area longer but not sure how silly that would look? 

I love the ears long so definately not touching that. 

Looking forward to seeing some cuts! Thanks in advance!


----------



## The A Team

Do you like Archie & Abbey's cut? I keep their ears and tail long....everything else short. Check out my siggy picture.


----------



## Snow White

2maltmom said:


> Do you like Archie & Abbey's cut? I keep their ears and tail long....everything else short. Check out my siggy picture.


Yes, I do! :yes: I was looking at your gallery pics the other day! Hope you don't mind! I think they are adorable but wonder if mine will be just as cute that way. I assume it is much easier this way for the both of us?


----------



## remy

Hi S!  Remy has been through so many different styles. Here are two pictures when his hair was cut short (no topknot). i thought he looked pretty cute!


----------



## Ladysmom

Lady's hair is longer now, but I always cut it short for the summer. I love bobbed ears!


----------



## Cosy

I can't remember how old Romo is, but I know he's still very young. I would give it some more time and practice doing his topknot. Sit with him and just massage the top of his head so he gets used to it. Give him little treats while you do that. Also distract with treats while putting the topknot up. Talk to him while brushing or combing his head. It takes time for them to figure out we're not going to harm their little heads.


----------



## Snow White

Cosy said:


> I can't remember how old Romo is, but I know he's still very young. I would give it some more time and practice doing his topknot. Sit with him and just massage the top of his head so he gets used to it. Give him little treats while you do that. Also distract with treats while putting the topknot up. Talk to him while brushing or combing his head. It takes time for them to figure out we're not going to harm their little heads.


Hi Brit! You don't have any pics of Cosy without a top knot do you? I bet she is just adorable that way too! Btw, Romo will be 7mths old on the 20th.


----------



## villemo

i loooooove the korean maltese cuts - like these (from whitefairy)


















:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota

villemo said:


> i loooooove the korean maltese cuts - like these (from whitefairy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wub::wub::wub:


awwwh CUTE!!! 

Speaking about face hair cut, I have two malts here with not so cute face cuts. I left them with my sister for the whole day and they returned to me with not so nice face hair cuts .. oh well, I guess it will soon grow


----------



## sophie

This was one of my favorite cuts on Sophie when she was younger - it looked better in person. I keep them both pretty short all year long. Plus, they play so hard pulling on each others tails, etc., I can't imagine if their body hair was long, too. They'd probably have big bald spots! :w00t: I've attached a later picture of her that I also really really liked the cut.


----------



## The A Team

Romo's mommy said:


> Yes, I do! :yes: I was looking at your gallery pics the other day! Hope you don't mind! I think they are adorable but wonder if mine will be just as cute that way. I assume it is much easier this way for the both of us?


 
If you like their cuts - print one out and take it with you to your groomer. A picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Personally, I'm a fan of the 'bob' where the ears are the same length as the muzzle/face. To me, it just makes them look more 'puppyish'. And I've gone through all the different cuts on Zoe. I've found with her particular face, the longer the ears, the longer her muzzle appears. So I really do think that certain cuts look better on certain faces. 

In my siggy, Jett's face is needing a trim. But you get the idea.









Zoe's face/head had just been trimmed and I think this shot of her shows the cut off well.


----------



## Snow White

I got a topknot in Romo today!!! :aktion033: He still gives me a real hard time so if it continues I will cut his hair.


----------



## Snow White

2maltmom said:


> If you like their cuts - print one out and take it with you to your groomer. A picture is worth a thousand words!


I always take pics with me and every groomer (3 different groomers) always seem to listen but they end up not getting it right! I am so afraid to tell them to cut his face short.


----------



## Snow White

remy said:


> Hi S!  Remy has been through so many different styles. Here are two pictures when his hair was cut short (no topknot). i thought he looked pretty cute!


 
Oh, I LOVE REMY!!! He is soooooo adorable! :wub:


----------



## Snow White

villemo said:


> i loooooove the korean maltese cuts - like these (from whitefairy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wub::wub::wub:


I love all the korean malts cuts too! Especially Andrea's Bisou from Sunnydales!!!:wub:


----------



## Snow White

Thanks everyone! I love all your baby's cuts!!! I may just do it! :thumbsup:


----------



## jmm

Roo Bear


----------



## Snow White

jmm said:


> Roo Bear


 
Wow Janet I think Roo Bear is absolutely gorgeous! I love him! :wub: Can you give me specific details? Length or anything that will make a groomer understand.


----------



## jmm

I would take a picture with you instead of written instructions...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

EeeGads! Which is which?










LOL...sorry...just had to share. Back to topic.:blush:


----------



## maltlovereileen

I keep Pip's pretty short...she's my avatar. But her ears and tail are long... easy care and shows off her pretty face IMO. Whichever way you go, Romo is very very cute!


----------



## maltlovereileen

Just realized she's lying on her ears, they are longer than that


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

My little Rain, I had to cut her hair drastically when I first got her and I thought it was cute~~~~


----------



## remy

Romo's mommy said:


> I got a topknot in Romo today!!! :aktion033: He still gives me a real hard time so if it continues I will cut his hair.


i love romo with a topknot!!! what a handsome little boy :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese

I too like asian style cuts.


----------



## michellerobison

I think the asian cuts are pretty , they kinda remind me of a modified cocker spaniel cut. The hair is short on the face and body but long on the ears and legs and tail (cockers don't have a tail ,only the cutest little twiddle stub). I too am wondering what to do w/ my newest ones. They were totally butchered and the hair is growing out now. the muzzle doesn't seem to grow much but the body hair is.
Thought about keeping Rylee short so he will look more like a boy. Everyone thinks my little man is a girl... 
He has the nicest texture though,I'll see how he looks grown out,then decide I guess. I wan tto wai tto see how his coat will look. I like th elook of Mucho Moxie,I think Moxie pulls off full coat grandly,and he's quite a handsome gent.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Rain's cut when Dianne first got her reminds me of the Korean cuts.:wub: Love Roo and Z&J.:wub::wub::wub: My fav of all time are the T&T's!:wub::wub:


----------



## Canada

_LOVE_ the Korean Malt hairstyles...

So much so that, I printed some pics 2 weeks ago and took them to a groomer for Coco's first haircut!!! :aktion033:
She looks so cute! She has long ears and a short face, short on the body and long and shaped on the legs and tail! 
(I did this so DH could tell them appart better!)

Paris I am trying to grow out like a Powder Puff Chinese Crested...:w00t: She is so lanky that I think it would suit her.


----------



## Snow White

*I did it, I cut it off!!!*

So I cut his top knot off! I am happy that I don't have to worry about tying his hair up and getting it out of his face. :thumbsup: I am however so upset at the groomer once again. Specific clear instructions..."cut off top knot only". She did that along with cutting the hair on top of his nose/muzzle area! It's cut right down to the skin! OMG I couldn't believe it. Why do they always do what they want to do? Oh well, it grows back. http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad330/Jetersmommy/Romonotopknot.jpg?t=1269975412

I can't believe how different he looks without his top knot. My avatar pic is only from a couple weeks ago or so. He looks like a completely different dog.


----------



## remy

groomers really need to start listening better. i'm not sure why they always feel the need to do more than what's asked. but romo still looks cute with his new haircut! i love how you can see his big round eyes! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

aww i think they all look adorable . i really like remys cut !


----------



## remy

uniquelovdolce said:


> aww i think they all look adorable . i really like remys cut !



aww thank you!!


----------



## EmmasMommy

I think Romo looks grand ! I love his new do..shows off those great big eyes! he is one of those dogs that will always look great no matter how you do his hair.

And I didn't realize he is another September '09 baby.........my Twinkle is Sept 16 so she is 4 days older. I think there are about a dozen SM baby Malts that were born Sept/Oct 2009- Dolce, Preston, Twinkle, Romo, Leila and Poppy and maybe even a few others.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

omg romo looks adorable with his topknot. 

roo is the cutest thing i love that cut 
and i love zoe's m jetts cuts , i cant choose they r all so freaking cute!!


----------



## michellerobison

Mine fought the top knows too. But as much as they hated top knots ,they loved bye,bye... So I started saying bye bye and getting the bows out,calling them bye bye bows. Soon they were lining up and putting their nose on the bows and waiting for me to put them in,they associated bows with bye bye.Now they get excited about bows because they know it means bye bye w/o saying a word,kinda like the jingle of car keys says bye bye w/o a word...
We don't always put bows in their hair for bye bye,but they don't fight me on the bows any more.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Johita

I've recently decided that Aolani will get the same haircut that Jett and Zoe have - though I haven't 100% commited to cutting the hair around the eyes yet, but I love their little bobs and the long hair on the legs and the trim on the body and hopefully I will find a groomer that can follow the instructions I will leave in writing as well as the pic (hope it's okay with Crystal if I print out Zoe's picture in her gallery).


----------



## Deborah

2maltmom said:


> Do you like Archie & Abbey's cut? I keep their ears and tail long....everything else short. Check out my siggy picture.


It looks like Abby has her hair in a double topknot. I am such a perfectionist it can take over an hour or two to put her topknot in. The paper has to be right and everything centered, that is the only part about grooming she does not mind.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hunter is going in tomorrow for a trim and I think we are going to cut him a little short in the ears, chin, and (gulp) head. 

I love the new cut - Romo looks great!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Romo looks great! Cutting around their eyes really does show them off doesn't it? And I have NO idea why groomers think they need to cut the top of the muzzle off. Who in the world wants that? And to the skin?? I'm still growing out Jett's top of his muzzle from where the groomer who was helping me out this past summer didn't cut but 'thinned' the top of his nose.:smilie_tischkante: Pu-lleeeeeaaaaze. So you use a thinning shears. It's still cutting the hair on the top of his nose. And I was more then explicit on NEVER touching the hair on their muzzles.:wacko1:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

he is still a cutie!


----------



## Snow White

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Romo looks great! Cutting around their eyes really does show them off doesn't it? And I have NO idea why groomers think they need to cut the top of the muzzle off. Who in the world wants that? And to the skin?? I'm still growing out Jett's top of his muzzle from where the groomer who was helping me out this past summer didn't cut but 'thinned' the top of his nose.:smilie_tischkante: Pu-lleeeeeaaaaze. So you use a thinning shears. It's still cutting the hair on the top of his nose. And I was more then explicit on NEVER touching the hair on their muzzles.:wacko1:


OMG you do understand how I feel! LOL. She didn't thin it out tho, she cut right down to the nose. :angry: I can't figure out how she thinks it was ok to do that when all she had to do was cut off his top knot. I guess next time we need to tell them not to cut there but I never thought I'd have to go out of my way to tell them that. This is the 3rd groomer and it's the first time one ever did that. Strange. :smpullhair:


----------



## Snow White

michellerobison said:


> Mine fought the top knows too. But as much as they hated top knots ,they loved bye,bye... So I started saying bye bye and getting the bows out,calling them bye bye bows. Soon they were lining up and putting their nose on the bows and waiting for me to put them in,they associated bows with bye bye.Now they get excited about bows because they know it means bye bye w/o saying a word,kinda like the jingle of car keys says bye bye w/o a word...
> We don't always put bows in their hair for bye bye,but they don't fight me on the bows any more.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Oh yeah I wish it'd be that simple! LOL. He just runs to the door and gets way to excited for bye bye. You are so lucky you found your way. I'd be doing this...:chili:


----------



## Snow White

EmmasMommy said:


> I think Romo looks grand ! I love his new do..shows off those great big eyes! he is one of those dogs that will always look great no matter how you do his hair.
> 
> And I didn't realize he is another September '09 baby.........my Twinkle is Sept 16 so she is 4 days older. I think there are about a dozen SM baby Malts that were born Sept/Oct 2009- Dolce, Preston, Twinkle, Romo, Leila and Poppy and maybe even a few others.


Thanks Cat. Wow too bad we couldn't all get together for one big birthday party! :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i know a big party would have been great , but hey im in new york as well


----------

